# i took 0.5 mg of xanax and drank 2 glasses of wine



## zelda123 (Oct 16, 2010)

and i didnt have any adverse reactions. i wasnt even that drunk. i had complete control over my speech and movements.
is this combination safe? i find that my anxiety decreased tremendously though.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

It's bad of course, but you won't die from it. You should never use alcohol in such manner.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Alcohol and benzos CAN kill you... real quick. I have seen the results of people taking benzos with large amounts of alcohol first hand working in hospital and it ain't pretty. Does the term veggie mean anything to you? 

What happens when you drink a couple glasses of wine? You lose your inhibitions to drink that third and then you are twice as likely to drink a fourth. 

If you were fine with a couple glasses then your fine with a couple glasses; just don't push it. Fear will keep you alive, don't get too comfortable with highly consequential risks.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Mixing drugs with additive (multiplicative, really) effects is almost always a bad idea. It can be surprisingly easy to overdose, even when overdose doesn't seem like it should be possible.

Since you took small doses of each, I think it is okay in this case; but the fact you're asking if this is okay _after_ rather than _before_ you did it is a bad sign.


----------



## cooldude03 (Jul 28, 2007)

If you have social anxiety, you should stay away from alcohol entirely. You're using an addictive drug to try fixing a problem that is treatable using much safer methods. It just doesn't make any sense. The point of medicine is to allow you to entire a situation you'd otherwise avoid. You are *supposed* to feel anxiety and then calm yourself down so you'll recognize that the fear was irrational. If you walk around wasted you are not doing that. The next time you go in that situation not wasted you may be just as terrified. I think a much better plan would be to entire any given situation with .5mg, then go down to .25mg, then none.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't assume that just because there weren't any short term adverse effects there won't be any long term ones though. Can't be too safe.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I do it all the time with my xanax. Small amounts of each are not harmful but large amounts of either plus a combo can kill.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

In that small of amounts it won't do any harm. I take considerably higher doses of benzos and still drink a little wine. It also depends how long ago you took it. Xanax wears off pretty quickly so if you take it at noon and have a couple glasses of wine in the evening it would not be as bad. I still drink wine after taking my sleeping meds but I carefully tested this combination the same as I do when I add a new med. I would not take your xanax and then go see how drunk you can get at a bar. Then you might be in trouble.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

it's safe in the sense that it won't kill you but the danger is that you will take more than you planned. i used to mix alcohol and benzos frequently and had no problems for a while. then one day i went overboard and completely blacked out for several hours and woke up with cuts and bruises i did not remember getting. that's when i decided to stop mixing alcohol and benzos.


----------

